# What kind of oats for feeding/conditioning?



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 29, 2009)

I know that many breeders here feed oats to their rabbits to get good conditioning. I was just curious, what type of Quaker Oats can you use? My mom bought us a can of Quaker Oats that say "Quick-1 Minute" on them...are these still ok to feed the bunners? 

Oh, and what are some other types of oats you can feed for them? A can of quaker oats is quite small - won't last long; so ifI could buy in bulk, or buy a large bag, that'd be awesome.  

How much should I give them? Just a little sprinkle on their feed? I'd only be feeding it to my show/breeding animals  

Emily


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Nov 29, 2009)

Quaker Oats are fine. I feed my show rabbits whole grain Old Fashioned oats. Just sprinkle it on at first and work them up to 2 or 3 tablespoons for medium to large rabbits.

Emily


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 29, 2009)

Alright. 

I also read that oats put weight on rabbits? If that's the case I don't really want to feed it to them, but I would love for them to get into nice condition...

I guess what I'd also like to know is - does it put a lot of weight on them? And does it really get them in better condition? 

I know I will start feeding them to my buck, Magic (pet), as he is quite bony for some reason . I've started feeding him more pellets in hopes that will fix it, so hopefully by adding oats that will get him to gain some more weight. 

Emily


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 29, 2009)

I believe that slow oats are better and the minute ones should be avoided. I am not really sure why, but there might be something done to the quick oats that is not as good for rabbits. 
I have bought slow oats and they kind of look like granola and are bigger than other some other kinds. They are fairly easy to find in a grocery store, but I imagine you could get them at a feed store.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks, Kate. 

I will hold off on feeding these ones then until I can get to a grocery store and just buy the regular ones.  

Emily


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 29, 2009)

I've used the quick oats before - not on purpose (grabbed the wrong container at the store) - but it didn't hurt the rabbits any - I think maybe it had more salt or something?

I find that oats will add weight - at least for my flemish - but then again they get the oats with sunflower seeds and calf manna and wheat germ and other stuff that I mix together....

I'm going to be ordering some Doc's Rabbit Enhancer OR Show Bloom or some supplement like that - from www.bunnyrabbit.com in the next few days. You might be able to get some from someone closer to you than that website - they're in Texas.


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Nov 30, 2009)

Oats are fine... rolled oats or even whole... but I believe rolled oats are best. Yes, be careful- as you can over condition (a/k/a fatten) them! You don't want to be seeing that flab around the shoulders (well, in most breeds) or the skirt tail they get from just plainbeing fat. 

Conditioning is an art- not a science. Find what works for you and stick to it. People use oats, barley, wheat, calf manna, wheat germ, Doc's rabbit enhancer... sunflower seeds... there are a MILLION things out there- you have to find what works with your rabbits.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Nov 30, 2009)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> I believe that slow oats are better and the minute ones should be avoided.



I like the Quaker Oats Large Flakes that cooks in 10 -15 minutes. The only difference between the Quaker Oats that cooks in 3 -5 minutes is that they are chopped up and in smaller pieces.

Ihave a real good deal from a farmer that sells me raw oats at $7 for a 50 lb bag. :biggrin2:


----------

